# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  USB không kết nối được máy tính

## huong121

usb của mình hiện nay không thể kết nối được với bất kì máy tính nào. máy mình đang cài win 7, usb của mình là của hãng pretec.

----------


## ledinh121189

bạn hãy thử các bước kiểm tra như sau:
- click chuột phải vào my computer, chọn manage > disk management. kiểm tra lại, coi có tên nào ổ đĩa nào dành cho công cụ usb chưa ? nếu chưa có, click tiếp chuột phải, chọn change. kế đó, ta thử coi có chọn được tên ổ đĩa nào cho nó không, và đặt tên lại.
- nếu nó đã có tên trong disk management, ta có thể click chuột phải ở đó lần nữa để chọn explore. explore sẽ được gọi và ta thấy công cụ usb cùng với những gì chứa bên trong. 
- nếu thấy ổ usb mà không mở được ta khắc phục sau ; mở hộp run gõ nhập regedit và enter, tìm đến các từ khóa ; hkey_local_machine / system / currentcontrolset / services / usbstor / tại đây ta click trỏ phải chữ start [nếu không thấy chữ start thì ta click trỏ phải vào khung trống > new > key chọn dword value và nhập tên cho nó là start] và rê chuột vào dòng chữ modify, ta chỉnh nhập thông số trong khung edit danh sách các công cụ usb. reboot máy tính lại.
- nối trực tiếp công cụ usb ngay vào cổng usb thay vì qua usb hub, coi nó khác nhau dword value từ số 4 [là tắt] thành con số 3 [là mở].
- cũng lại click chuột phải vào my computer, chọn properties rồi hardware > device manager. bung tiếp phần usb controller, click chuột phải rồi chọn uninstall tất cả gì không ? gở bỏ dây nối công cụ usb và nối thẳng vào cổng usb hoặc là thay bằng dây khác.
trên đây là những cách mình biết, nếu những cách đầu bạn làm được thì bỏ qua những cái ở sau.
nếu vẫn ko được thì usb của bạn bị hư rồi. bạn thử cẵm usb của ai đó vào máy mình xem sao.
chúc bạn thành công!

----------

